# Does history really repeat itself ? yes we are cursed........



## Marty (May 14, 2007)

On Saturday afternoon I was sitting on the front porch with the dogs watching Dan ride his 4 wheeler up and down the road in front of our house crusing with a bunch of people on their 4 wheelers.

All of a sudden a red sports car came speeding and I mean flying over the hill in the center lane out of control heading straight towards him, head on. He was just shocked and froze and couldn't get out of her way. There was no time. He couldn't move. He looked up at me on the porch like "Goodbye mama, I'm going to die now" as if he knew he was going to be killed right there in front of me.

At that moment I imagined the look on Michael's face too, what he must have looked like when he knew he was going to die.

It had just stopped raining and she hit her brakes trying to avoid hitting him and she went skidding sideways about 200+ feet down the hill all over the road. She ended up at the bottom of my property. Dan was still in shock shaking. She missed him by inches. I was hysterical screaming as I flew off the porch and ran towards her car as fast as I could run. I didn't stop to think I just knew I was going to drag her out of that car and knock her into next year and hold her for the law, (if there was anything left of her), but she took off quickly before I could get there. She's another one that does not live up here but I will know that car if I see it up here again and yes I did report this.

Dan insists that "he's next" and I have no idea how I am supposed to protect him.

I obviously cannot protect my children. What a helpless feeling this is.


----------



## crponies (May 15, 2007)

Oh, Marty, I cannot begin to imagine the terror that gripped your heart. What a scare! Dan is ok though. A close call does not mean he is going to die soon. I wish you would have gotten to that stupid driver in time. I hope it scared her enough to slow her down but I fear some people don't scare.


----------



## Feather1414 (May 15, 2007)

Marty I am so sorry that almost happened.

I was actually expecting to see that Dan had died too, and then I would had lost two of my friends in a very short amount of time.

We should talk again this weekend. I am working Saturday morning until 3 pm my time but other than that I am free... I think.

Oh, and I have a DVD of my show choir performing in Disneyland to send to you.


----------



## MiniHGal (May 15, 2007)

I cannot imagine how frightening that must have been and is! Even I, just reading your post, felt my heart just about stop, and I'm not one to freak easily. :new_shocked: I don't know what to say, except that you can't protect Dan anymore than you can protect anyone else. AND I don't think you are cursed or that Dan is 'next'--random bad luck for sure, however. All you can do is keep up a truly loving relationship with him and Jerry...

Wow....that is scary though. And I can't believe that woman---some people are just a bag of cr*p. :ugh:


----------



## Chamomile (May 15, 2007)

Oh Marty this is so scary to read, I can't imagine being there and witnessing it!! I am very worried about Dan and the thought process of "I'm next". I think the very best way you can protect him is to let him know that he is the most important thing in your life and you love him very much. I'm sure you tell him always, but he needs to believe it as well as hear it. I hope I'm not overstepping my boundaries here, but did Dan have any counceling after you guys lost Michael? I think Dan needs to think about why he is here and what he is here to accomplish, not worry about leaving here. As I'm sure you've talked with him about. To focus on good things, brings good things to you and unfortunately the opposite is true as well. I just feel so concerned that he is thinking he is next. Poor Dan! How hard that must be to live with, to think about and to be constantly worrying about. I am so glad that this story had a happy ending as I feel that Dan has a lot to give to this world and has a lot of important work to do here!! Please give him <<<HUGS>>> from a forum friend and <<<HUGS>>> to yourself too!!


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (May 15, 2007)

_[SIZE=18pt]Oh my! That's horrible! I'm glad he's okay and hopefully, they will catch her! Sending hugs your way!_[/SIZE]


----------



## Relic (May 15, 2007)

That was scary to read. My youngest daughter always rode her bike on the road with her friends and after the second time she was clipped by passing cars l told her she couldn't ride on the road anymore unless it was in a car. l'm very mean that way and got tired of crapping my pants at close calls so they all learned to use the fields after that or not ride the bike till they were adults and on there own. Dumb people in cars nowadays don't think/see/hear or half the time know they are driving it seems..


----------



## Miniv (May 15, 2007)

Well Marty, if your plan was to put my heart up into my throat, you succeeded.

No. You aren't cursed. No. Dan isn't "next". If you were cursed and he was next, that stupid woman would have hit him.

Sounds like you all should consider building SPEED BUMPS on your road!

MA


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2007)

OMG Marty!!! My heart almost stopped just reading that Dan was riding his 4 wheeler on the road in front of your house!!! It sounds like such a dangerous spot to be doing ANYTHING! And then the speeding car came... just like the others, I thought it was going to be more tragic news. Thank God Daniel's alright!!!!! I wish he and his friends would find a safer place to ride.

I like the idea of the speed bumps. Would the county be willing to do ANYthing for you, such as lowering the speed limit, adding speed bumps, or whatever?


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 15, 2007)

I'm speechless..... you scared me, I couldn't read through fast enough, in hopes that Dan was ok. My heart up in my throat....I am so sorry you had to face this incident. I hope you get the chance to get the plate # and turn it in. Hopefully, you reported what happened, it may not have been the 1st time with this woman, and the police may be looking for her. She doesn't deserve her license, it could have turned into a horrible nightmare, {{{{HUGS}}}}

Poor Dan, it sounds like he needs to have a counseler to talk with to help him work through his fears. Bless his heart.

~Karen


----------



## JO~* (May 15, 2007)

Wow talk about the run of emoticans in a short time--first shock then fear then relieve then just a sick feeling from it all.

Big hugs out to all of your family.


----------



## txminipinto (May 15, 2007)

God, that was scarey......

Marty, you and your family can not go on not living your lives....but....keep Dan and his friends off that road. I've learned a hard lesson that you are ultimately only responsible for the choices you make not the mistakes that others make. I have neighborhood kids that ride their ATVs on the road and I'm cautious of them, but accidents happen and kids aren't good quick decision makers. And some adults aren't either. She shouldn't have been speeding, but she was and that was her choice.....all choices have consequences.

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 15, 2007)

Well you scared the doo doo outta me for a sec there. Doggone stupid idiot people I swear I'd sit with a shotgun and shoot tires! Redneck enough for ya? (didja smile?)

AND didn't you see Micheal move that red car off to the side so his brother would be safe? Dan isn't next, it isn't in the cards of fate, but know your other son keeps watch over this one here on earth.

My heart just hurt for you and for Dan as I read this.

I like MA's idea of speed bumps in the road!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 15, 2007)

Around Norco there are a bunch of people who put up law signs (like election signs) that say things like "Kids at play, slow down!" and "WHOA! GO SLOW!"

I know you have neighbors up there who are concerned and supportive - perhaps you could find a local printer do do some up and put them on all the lawns?

How about "WHEN DRIVERS SPEED, PEOPLE DIE! YOU COULD BE NEXT!"

Speed bumps are a good idea - or I heard about a man in Norco who used to sit on his porch and roll old tires out across the street in front of speeding cars




:


----------



## Miniv (May 15, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> How about "WHEN DRIVERS SPEED, PEOPLE DIE! YOU COULD BE NEXT!"
> 
> Speed bumps are a good idea - or I heard about a man in Norco who used to sit on his porch and roll old tires out across the street in front of speeding cars
> 
> ...


Cool idea! And by puting up that sign, you can't say you didn't WARN them! :488:

We have a bad speeding problem on our road too..........sometimes I get so disgusted I've come very close to tossing out nails!

MA


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 15, 2007)

WOW thank goodness Dan is ok I know it isnt fair but obviously the road near your house is just not safe to be on period. I love the idea of speed bumps and really to be honest I might even put them there myself with the neighbors and then ask the city.. heck you could all deny being the one to put them there


----------



## susanne (May 15, 2007)

Marty,

I agree with MA...the fact that this subhuman did NOT hit Dan is proof that history is not repeating itself, and should tell Dan that he is NOT next!

When we lived in town, I threatened to place a series of yard signs -- ala the old Burma Shave billboards that told an ongoing story -- telling people to slow down. You could get the permission of your friends and neigyhbors up and down the road to allow the signs on their properties that relay your message. Spreading your message over several signs make it nearly impossible to ignore them.

EXAMPLE:

Sign #1:

A drunk driver

Sign #2

killed my son

Sign #3

On this very road

Sign #4

Please drive safely


----------



## Miniv (May 15, 2007)

susanne said:


> EXAMPLE:
> 
> Sign #1:
> 
> ...


Sign #5

OR ELSE!


----------



## Bassett (May 15, 2007)

I don't know about your state but here you can not even license a 4-wheeler or atv to even be on the road. So it was a very dangerous thing to do under the circumstances. I am so thankful Dan is okay, but please find an off road place to ride. It would be much less worry for you, Marty, and they could have fun off road.



: So much safer for all concerned. People who drink and drive DON'T think.



: I'm only thinking of the safety of your child and his friends.



: Please don't take offense but please don't allow them to ride on the road. They have no chance against a car with a drunken driver behind the wheel. Okay?


----------



## Marty (May 15, 2007)

Ok first off, it is perfectly legal for 4 wheelers, and mule teams etc. to be on this road. Matter of fact, all equines even have right of way..........I also ride my quad back and forth to the store also up here. We usually always ride in groups though.

I have been very involved with the community and county commssion on improving things. We do have LAW now up here but darn it, not quite enough yet; they just were not here when this happened.

We also have signs: DRIVE CAREFULLY, WE HEART OUT CHILDREN and that was put on my front lawn right before Michael was run down! So a lot of good signs do. There are also signs up here EVERYWHERE with Michael's picture that says "MICHAEL JUST SAID NO TO DRINKING AND DRUGS" "SAVE A LIFE"

The county did drop the speed limit for me but not enough.

I'm going back though and this time I am going to ask for SPEED BUMPS! I am SURE they will say there is no money in the budget but I'm going to ask anyhow, and also an additional 10 MPH LOWER.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 15, 2007)

Marty said:


> I'm going back though and this time I am going to ask for SPEED BUMPS! I am SURE they will say there is no money in the budget but I'm going to ask anyhow, and also an additional 10 MPH LOWER.


What can a bump of asphalt cost? Ask 'em if you (and maybe your neighbors) can pay for the bumps.... then all the county/city will have do do is put up signs (and if they don't - more people will bottom out on the bumps!)

Did you get the license plate of the lady? You could go after her for property damage (ruts in your grass?)


----------



## CAM (May 16, 2007)

Oh Marty! My heart started pounding when I read your post and I am still shaking. Something similar happened when my daughter was five and it was like slow motion, yet not. It is the scariest thing to witness something like that and then the adrenaline that courses through you makes you think you are having a heart attack. {{{HUGS}}} to you.


----------



## Buckskin gal (May 16, 2007)

Marty, I would be surprised if your county would allow speed bumps on that road because we asked that speed bumps be put on the road in front of us because there is a 25 mph sign but not many people heed it. We were told that speed bumps carry too high of risk for lawsuits from people who get their vehicles damaged by them.....yea I know, if they were only going 25 mph there shouldn't be any damage. I have no idea what your speed limit is now but I do know that speed limits mean absolutely nothing to many people. That said, I would look for an alternative to keep the kids safe. Knowing it is possible for a child to be hit and killed on that road why let the kids play on it? I am really surprised that 4 wheelers are allowed on the road. Here anyone who rides a off road vehicle on the roads, have to carry valid drivers license and the vehicle has to meet certain requirments such as have signal lights. It seems to me, that the kids are not safe on that road. Is that the only place for the kids to ride their 4 wheelers? I can't imagine the kids being safe on 4 wheelers and hitting speed bumps on a road. Would make it rather bumpy for the mule drivers too. I am just asking that you consider keeping the kids off that road knowing what you do. Even if they have rights to ride on that road, they also have the right to stay safe. I think we know there will always be people who drive over the speed limit, carelessly and recklessly. Get the kids together and ask them if it is worth the risk to ride their 4 wheelers on that road. Please don't let that look in Dans eyes come about unnecessarily again. He probably realizes, himself, that it is not safe out on that road. Hugs ad good luck, Mary



Marty said:


> Ok first off, it is perfectly legal for 4 wheelers, and mule teams etc. to be on this road. Matter of fact, all equines even have right of way..........I also ride my quad back and forth to the store also up here. We usually always ride in groups though.
> 
> I have been very involved with the community and county commssion on improving things. We do have LAW now up here but darn it, not quite enough yet; they just were not here when this happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty (May 16, 2007)

_ Here anyone who rides a off road vehicle on the roads, have to carry valid drivers license and the vehicle has to meet certain requirments such as have signal lights. _

Well Mary it's like this. These are not a bunch of little kids playing on little toys. These are adults who ride 4 wheelers up here daily for transportation as well as riding horse back, and in mule drawn wagons, tractors, bicycles etc. or anything else they want. Dan has one of the largest 4 wheelers that they make. It's no little toy. _This is not a public highway or any kind of state public road._ It's just _usually_ a quiet county road with very little traffic (I can usually count the number of vehicles on it)and I for one ride my quad on it too. When I go down my road I don't usually even pass another vehicle. Kids under 15 are not allowed to drive them however as far as I know. IF it's a nice day out, I usually choose to ride my quad over to the store instead of driving my truck. We don't have much traffic and the traffic we do have lives here and gives horses etc. the right of way. Except those few idiots that come here and cause the trouble every now and then. Who said we didn't have signal lights? I'm not sure what certain requirments are but sure, we have signal lights and brake lights etc. Dan's is especially decked out with super lighting and flood lights and a winch etc. because he does search & rescue and goes camping with his.

I also don't think anyone is going to go for speed bumps either. During the winter when we are iced over, (there are no snow plows, nothing) they won't even salt the roads because it says it tears them up and ruins the pavement........


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (May 16, 2007)

Marty, OMG I am sure it was a horrible experience and I am so very sorry.

Can you petition the county for speed bumps? Several!!! Maybe signs... children at play? If the county won't put them up, maybe install a big home made one either side of the road, a little ways from your house?

I wonder how much asphalt is? I might even think about putting some in myself, depending on the price... do you know anyone that puts in driveways? Maybe they have excess after installing a driveway that could be used? Maybe you could write a letter to local asphalt driveway compamies explaining about Michael, and then about what just happened, and ask them if they could donate the speed bumps/asphalt? It might be faster that the county.

You are not cursed, but I bet it feels that way. I am sorry, sweetie.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (May 16, 2007)

An alternative answer might be a dirt path alongsde the road. Quads and such are a way of life here as well and almost every road has a dirt trail alongside it that is kept clear for the horses, bikes and quads. If you cann't change the roads, then maybe this alternative would work. It beats the crap out of having anyone else hit.


----------



## lyn_j (May 16, 2007)

Oh Marty how scary for you. I know that the aniversary of Michaels death is only a couple weeks away so that must have made it even more scary. You arent cursed you are blessed bcause Dan wasnt hurt, Gods protecting angels were there. I will pray for peaceful hearts for you family in this time of remembrance for you all.

Lyn


----------



## Leeana (May 16, 2007)

Marty, i am so sorry you had to go through that agian. I was sooo scared when i seen this thread title.

I like how Lyn put it






God Bless, i know this is a hard time right now with that one certian day coming up early next month. You are in our prayers


----------



## Cathy_H (May 16, 2007)

Marty, your son had a guardian angel with him - just keep praying that this will continue to be so. Could you get the state to put up a sign "Beware of children, Children playing " or something of this sort? They may if you ask - refresh their minds about your lost son & pull on their emotional strings. If not, will they permit you to put one up? Bless you all & may you all stay safe.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (May 16, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> Speed bumps are a good idea - or I heard about a man in Norco who used to sit on his porch and roll old tires out across the street in front of speeding cars
> 
> 
> 
> :


This is what I was going to suggest - jeez if it were me i'd get some cement and mix up my own LARGE speed bumps, a few all down the road so no one can go more than 5 miles per hour past your house!!! This is ridiculous and truly tragic, my heart STOPPED when I thought I was reading that the scenario happened...again... :no: I am so sorry but thank God and thank Micheal for being there at that moment to push that car away!


----------



## Buckskin gal (May 16, 2007)

Well Marty I was only making a suggestion because you asked if history repeats itself and you think you can't protect your children. I am one that thinks it doesn't have to if we learn something good from each experience. It is sad and frustrating to hear a person say, as you have, that you can't protect your children and are helpless. You can be strong and feel differently if you choose to. I have confidence in you even if you don't have it for yourself. We are al capable of learning something new and different to better our lives.

I guess I am a little confused by what you have said because in your original post I understood Dan and a bunch of other people were riding their 4 wheelers up and down the road just for the fun of it. I thought Dan was a senior in high school and not an adult yet. Guess you are now correcting me and stating these were adults. To clear things up the word "toys" is used very often here when referring to motorcycles, 4 wheelers etc. because they are used by many to have fun on. I had two teenagers who owned both and so I am not totally unfamiliar with teenagers and their "toys". No harm intended. They were not allowed to use them for transportation of going back and forth but that was our choice, for them.

We thought it was unsafe for them to be out where cars and trucks were...just too many crazy drivers. They did have a blast with them off road though and the one in particular was very very good at riding his 4 wheeler. I am just pointing out the difference in how they were ridden and how they are now grown men, married and with children of their own to teach how to ride responsibly. They were teenagers and we knew they did not have the same good judgemnet or reflexes to deal with on road traffic as an adult may have. Driving down the center line would have been something they too could have done. It must have been horrible for to have your child look at you with the fear of death in his eyes. I do believe you learned that even a quiet country road has its dangers to deal with and no matter how hard we might try to change other people we can only change ourselves to make our lives better. Really hoping you will get things figured out and come to feel less helpless. 'We can't always protect our children from all harm but we can do our very best to teach them how to live life so they have less dangers to deal with. In the end we can only say, "I tried my best" Hugs, Mary



:



Marty said:


> _ Here anyone who rides a off road vehicle on the roads, have to carry valid drivers license and the vehicle has to meet certain requirments such as have signal lights. _
> 
> Well Mary it's like this. These are not a bunch of little kids playing on little toys. These are adults who ride 4 wheelers up here daily for transportation as well as riding horse back, and in mule drawn wagons, tractors, bicycles etc. or anything else they want. Dan has one of the largest 4 wheelers that they make. It's no little toy. _This is not a public highway or any kind of state public road._ It's just _usually_ a quiet county road with very little traffic (I can usually count the number of vehicles on it)and I for one ride my quad on it too. When I go down my road I don't usually even pass another vehicle. Kids under 15 are not allowed to drive them however as far as I know. IF it's a nice day out, I usually choose to ride my quad over to the store instead of driving my truck. We don't have much traffic and the traffic we do have lives here and gives horses etc. the right of way. Except those few idiots that come here and cause the trouble every now and then. Who said we didn't have signal lights? I'm not sure what certain requirments are but sure, we have signal lights and brake lights etc. Dan's is especially decked out with super lighting and flood lights and a winch etc. because he does search & rescue and goes camping with his.
> 
> I also don't think anyone is going to go for speed bumps either. During the winter when we are iced over, (there are no snow plows, nothing) they won't even salt the roads because it says it tears them up and ruins the pavement........


----------



## minisaremighty (May 16, 2007)

:no: I'm sorry for the fear you and Dan went through!

As for the suggestions, they are all well-intended, but you can put as many signs and speed bumps up you want, there will ALWAYS be a person who will not pay one bit of attention to them, whether it's because they are driving under the influence or just plain don't give a darn about them. Unfortunately, there are WAY too many people who fit into both those categories! :no: Not to mention people who just don't pay attention.


----------



## suz (May 16, 2007)

Marty! How scary that must have been for you (and Dan)! I'm so glad that he is okay. I would have been at that lady's throat too. Some people are just idiots...  But, in the end, at least Dan is okay and that's what really matters



:


----------



## Gini (May 16, 2007)

Marty I'm so sorry that this is happening. I'm glad Dan is all right. Others have suggested speed bumps but as a child I remember something our neighbors did. We had a steep blind hill that there was only room for one car at a time to crest the top of the hill. There were many near accidents and walls being hit with the stupid drivers. The neighbors got together and bought solvent. Every 15 ft they disolved the pavement side to side to the top of the hill on both sides. Then at the top they disolved an 18" wide line across the road. This sure slowed people down. Nobody ever owned up to who did it but it worked for a while.

Just an idea it may jar some sense into certain people!


----------



## Minimor (May 17, 2007)

Come on people, I don't think you can get away with just building your own speedbumps on a public road. Try doing that & the county authorities would probably be knocking on doors to ask who is responsible...and in Marty's case they'd have a pretty good idea of who was responsible, just because she's been the vocal one on traffic in that area!

Reason I say that is I know someone that--years ago now--had a speeding driver hit & kill one of her cats on the road (gravel) in front of her farm. She went out & made her own speed bumps (or rather speed dips I suppose you'd say!?)--she took the tractor & scoop & gouged out 3 trenches in the road. The sherrif was soon at her door, informing her that she had to fill them in immediately, and if she didn't the county would do it for her & charge the bill to her. She filled them in. That was in Michigan.

And you're right--any damage caused by do-it-yourself speedbumps would almost certainly mean a lawsuit against whomever built the speedbumps.


----------



## Shari (May 17, 2007)

Marty, sadly bad things happen to good people. I know personally.

While very scary... the good thing is... he was not hurt. Yes..close call but other than being scared, he is ok.

That is the most important thing.

At the old farm I wanted to build a speed bump on that road..everyone was always speeding. Stupid city people think nothing can happen on a country road. But the police would not go for it.

Sadlly more and more people are becoming brain dead..they don't think period. They don't think they are driving a lethal weapon..in which they are...they don't care that there are kids..elders walking the side of country roads.. they speed by loose cattle having no idea if you hit one of them the chances are your dead.

They don't care that horses have right a way in most states and it is clearly written in the driving books.

Always in a hurry people seem to be...if I was in charge of this country...a lot of things would change.

Marty... I know you want to stay in TN. I have family there. But TN is not a safe state...not for things like happened to your son. Would it be possible for you to move to someplace more safe... another state that you know will help more,,, live on a dead in road..where there is rarely traffic?

<<Hugs> Marty


----------



## Reble (May 17, 2007)

So sorry, Does history really repeat itself ? Boy it did seem like that. Glad Dan is OK

Marty, maybe so others understand your road? pics would sure help... Pictures say it all.

Thinking of you



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 17, 2007)

{{{hugs}}}, how scary! i started to read this last night but there were so many posts and it was so late already, finally got back to it today. as someone said, Michael will not let anything happen to Dan! as someone else said, putting up signs or speed bumps will likely only get you in trouble... at least around here it would! as reasonable as it may seem, the government entities in charge will not go for it. as soneone else said, if i was in charge, things would be different! seems like everything has already been said... except that even though it took till now for me to post, i have had you and your family in my prayers since last night when i first saw this. i can only imagine what you must have felt {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Charley (May 17, 2007)

It is a sad world that we live in. I am so glad that Dan and his friends were not harmed.

But I think I would definitely rethink encouraging anyone to walk on your road or ride a motorcycle or four wheeler on a road used as often as yours by speeders. I would find someplace safer off road for it. I also would not set an example of it by doing it myself. Unsafe is unsafe...I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## bcody (May 18, 2007)

Marty,

What a scary thing to have happen, I am so sorry. Maybe the curse is broken, because of a special angel watching over everyone. A special angel who saved Dan.

Hugs and prayers to you and your family, take care.


----------



## Sonya (May 19, 2007)

How very scarey. Don't do anything to the road though...a few years ago (I'm in Michigan)...we had a snow dumping of about 3 ft with lots of drifting snow on the roads where the field are...snow was over 5-6ft deep there. Our road is one of the last to be plowed...in a big storm, sometimes a week or more before they get around to us...Our neighbor about a mile from us used his tractor to plow down the road so people could get out to the main road...he was told by the county to not do that again. If someone wrecked/went into a ditch, etc...he would be responsible because they could blame him for the way he plowed the road and if he did it again, he would be fined....a shame, he was only trying to help everyone so they could get to the main road for groceries, etc...

Although it sounds as if you have every right to ride whatever you like on your road, (here in Michigan, snowmobiles have right to the side of almost every single road, except interstates, but there where roads that we WOULD NOT ride on because of this same issues you're dealing with)...I would try to find somewhere else to ride...It shouldn't be that way, you have rights to the road also, but sometimes it's better to just go somewhere else...

Keep safe!


----------

